# NBA TV Will Televise Euroleague Final Four



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*NBATV Will Televise Final Four*



> On Thursday and Saturday, NBA TV will televise the 2004 Euroleague Final Four and Championship Game live from Tel Aviv, Israel. Here's the schedule for both days:
> 
> Thursday, 12 p.m. ET: Skipper Bologna vs. Montepaschi Siena
> Thursday, 2:30 p.m. ET: CSKA Moscow vs. Maccabi Tel Aviv
> ...


[Link] 

The link also has predictions ans analysis.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: NBATV Will Televise Final Four*



> The link also has predictions ans analysis.


Just dont believe what that Sandri writes. He calls Vujanic the best player in Europe...  

Hes even not the best guard here and best player :no: Sabonis, Jasikevicius, Nocioni, Vujcic, Scola and much more are better than him.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

I partially agree with Zalgirinis about some of those players being better than him. 

Some interesting quotes:



> "He's the best point guard in Europe," said Sacramento Kings center Vlade Divac, a Serbian who owns the Belgrade team for which Vujanic played in two previous seasons. "It's not even close."


&



> Divac raves about Vujanic's quick first step, teardrop runner reminiscent of Stephon Marbury's and skills that resemble Tony Parker, the San Antonio Spurs guard from France.
> 
> "He's better than Tony Parker," said Suns forward Zarko Cabarkapa, Vujanic's friend.


http://www.nba.com/suns/news/azcentral_040429.html


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Well Vujanic had a bad game yesterday and missed few easy shots, but probably that guy meant that Vujanic is NBA most ready PG in europe- he wasn't that far away from the truth...


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: NBATV Will Televise Final Four*



> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> Just dont believe what that Sandri writes. He calls Vujanic the best player in Europe...
> ...


His writings are appropriate for the American public. Of course, only the best in Europe can go to the NBA... 

:no: 

But I find it cool that the F4 will be televised by NBA TV. I just hope that the final game will be at least 3/4 as good as Siena vs Skipper. We have to make a good impression  !


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Virtuoso</b>!
> 
> "He's better than Tony Parker," said Suns forward Zarko Cabarkapa, Vujanic's friend.



hahaha . Best joke of the day. well , I hope he will be given the occasion to demonstrate how _better than tony parker_ he is next year. Cabarkapa is his friend , ok , but it is quite dangerous to pronounce such a biased statement .


----------



## mrn-LT (Apr 24, 2004)

Nice nice  I think Jasikevicius is better player than Vujanic


----------



## Milos (May 4, 2004)

*Re: NBATV Will Televise Final Four*



> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> [Link]
> ...



Sandri is a joke. a really big joke.
Milos Vujanic, the best player in Europe!?!?! where did he get that from...

for me, Milos Vujanic isnt even among the top10 players in Europe.... 
Vrbica Stefanov, Sarunas Jasikevicius, Tyus Edney, Anthony Parker, Maurice Evans, Arvydas Macijauscas, Dejan Bodiroga, Andres Nocioni, Gregor ****a, Nikola Vujcic, Lynn Greer, Luis Scola, David Vanterpool, Bootsi Thorenton, Marcus Brown, Mirsad Turkcan.... i'd put all these player far ahead of him... and i can go on and on ....

yes, Milos Vujanic is good , but unstable and has no responsibility. he's lacked of many parts of his game.... i think he is really talented but need to stay in Europe for one or two more years, and anyway i dont think he can be a All-Star player.


----------

